
Show HN: NextStep – Product to help SaaS companies improve conversion rates - ravivyas
http://nextstephq.com
======
oh-moses
I understand that fashion is a pure coordination game, so you would expect
every website to look the same, but man, this style of illustration that is
_absolutely_ _everywhere_ gets annoying very quickly. (Or is it just me?)

~~~
barrowclift
Absolutely not just you, this is the same style abused by a comical number of
different service websites nowadays because it happens to be the latest
fashion fad:

    
    
      * Plaid — https://plaid.com  
      * Airtable — https://airtable.com  
      * Blogsend — http://blogsend.io  
      * Twist — https://twist.com  
      * Humaaans ("dopey cartoon people" as a design product) — https://www.humaaans.com/  
      * Personas ("dopey cartoon people" as an avatar) — https://personas.draftbit.com/
    

Thankfully, this awful trend seems to be going out of favor, because the
following services' websites have recently refreshed off it:

    
    
      * Pastel (recently refreshed their site) — https://web.archive.org/web/20180203192541/https://usepastel.com/  
      * User Testing (recently refreshed their site) — http://web.archive.org/web/20190201001118/https://www.usertesting.com/
    

(Edit: formatting)

------
ravivyas
Hi All, One of the founders here.

We Just opened up NextStep for anyone to try.

NextStep is a tool built to help SaaS companies improve their conversion
rates. This is achieved by allowing companies to show targeted call to actions
on the site itself. These CTAs can be used to nudge users to signup for a
trial or promote content, webinars or mailing lists. More importantly, they
can even be used to help the user through the funnel. Have a user who has only
read blogs but never gone to your pricing page or sign-up page? Take them to a
case study to help them make a decision. Have someone who has been to the
pricing page multiple times? Ask them to signup for a personalized demo or
offer them a discount. The use cases are endless, the more content you have
the more nudges you can build.

We have deep integrations with tools like Calendly, MailChimp, etc planned so
that you can provide your users with the best experience.

Looking for Beta users and feedback

(Edits - Fixed Typos)

~~~
ptx
I assume the "call to action" on the linked website itself is an example of
this feature?

So, as a user wanting to find out what your product is about, I go to your
website to find out more. As I'm reading, it pops up a message saying "Please
visit our blog to know more about NextStep" – which is exactly what I was
trying to do when it interrupted my efforts.

(So the website _doesn 't_ let me know more about the product then, since
you're telling me to visit the blog instead?)

To be clear, my feedback as a user of the website:

1\. Don't interrupt me as I'm reading.

2\. I don't want to be put into a funnel. Just give me the information without
tricks.

~~~
ravivyas
I take your feedback, we will look to make our CTAs smaller.

Also I did end up pasusing a bunch of campaigns which we used to demo the
feaure itself.

------
0x0
NSObject as a Service?

------
ravivyas
Folks, Thanks for you feedback on the Name, we will look to change it in the
future.

Our logic was helping the user to the next step of the buyer journey, which is
where the name came from.

Yes we know Apple has/had a product, We also know TCS has something called the
NextStep program, but we beleive they are all in different spaces.

~~~
logfromblammo
Trademark name search is a software-supported service now. Buy a name research
report before launching a brand.

Except don't use Corporation Service Company. They bought my company
(NameProtect) and then fired almost everyone that built the software support,
for no readily apparent reason.

------
sweetheart
Im becoming more and more tired of companies feeling compelled to nudge me in
the direction they want when browsing the web (or doing anything at all,
really). Please stop making these products.

~~~
ranit
Just don’t go there if you don’t like it. The net is huge. If there is no
demand for something it will disappear eventually. There is no need to demand
“stop making” ... just because someone feels “tired”.

~~~
sweetheart
Don’t go where? Any website that decides to “nudge” me like this? How can I
know which sites to avoid?

Furthermore, just because there is demand for software doesn’t mean it’s a
good idea. There are some things we should shy away from doing, even if we can
make a buck. I’d venture to say that finding even more subtle ways to squeeze
a buck out of someone who doesn’t want your product is an obvious candidate
for that list.

------
barrowclift
With a derivative name and derivative marketing/design, this just blends in
easily with the crowd. This desperately needs a brand refresh to have any
chance of leaving a lasting impression on potential customers.

------
mattl
This isn't Stepwise.

~~~
ravivyas
Don't really understand the point.

~~~
mattl
Stepwise was a community around NeXT and OPENSTEP.

------
paride5745
Change name, not only is confusing, but you might end up being forced to
change it if Apple decide to go after you.

~~~
1023bytes
And the logomark is almost identical to Apple News.

~~~
ravivyas
So, never thought about that, Infact since it is not available where I am,
never saw the logo before. How we came about it is via the font Plaster
([https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Plaster](https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Plaster)
, check the S)

------
peterkelly
Can I suggest a different name?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NeXTSTEP](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NeXTSTEP)

------
the-dude
Is it just me or are there increasingly more 'ProductHunt'-ish sites on the
frontpage?

Last week we had Burnout.so, which was questionable, now this. I'll leave this
here :

Registrar URL: [http://www.namecheap.com](http://www.namecheap.com) Updated
Date: 2019-06-02T10:26:14Z Creation Date: 2019-06-02T10:26:10Z Registry Expiry
Date: 2020-06-02T10:26:10Z

~~~
ravivyas
Not sure what a 'ProductHunt'-ish site is, but we have a fully functional
product, working on our site, and a few early beta testers. Also, this post
generated enough traffic where I acually could optimise the copy for my CTAs
and see a higher CTR.

------
walkadm
It’s a highly differentiated product. I know the founder and there is year’s
of marketing insights built into it.

~~~
protomyth
But apparently not a simple search of trademarks to know you are stepping on
one by a very large and litigious company.

